#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: COMPLEX NUMBER - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for COMPLEX NUMBER. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SET's AND RELATIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: PROBABILITY - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: LIMITS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: TRIGONOMETRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: COMPREHENSION QUESTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## shenoy

Complex no. file is password protected... how do we open this?

----------


## bipin dubey

My name is Bipin Dubey. I am a passout from IIT Kharagpur. Currently I am doing job in SAIL. I would like to help aspirants.

----------

